

Pngquant vs pngcrush vs optipng vs pngnq - Fizzadar
http://pointlessramblings.com/posts/pngquant_vs_pngcrush_vs_optipng_vs_pngnq/

======
jammmuel
This is a pointlessramble. The winner(s) produce 8-bit dithered PNGs.

